# Phasing out HR?



## DC Diva (Mar 28, 2022)

Could DC’s be gearing up for another full team cut, like they did Logistics a few years ago?  Now that we submit our own vacation through my time, what is possibly left for them to do?  The team, at least in our building, is huge, yet…..
Hiring is now sight unseen based on the application answers by a HQ team.
Workers Comp and injuries are through on site Medcor.
Leaves are through the benefits center, and even if the do it wrong, HR can’t fix it.
OM manages attendance and perfirmance.
So what does DC HR do? And why so many of them?  Or will they be MIA by this time next year?


----------



## Luck (Mar 28, 2022)

As far as I know my building is looking to hire more, because they are so overworked. 
They do a lot of paperwork behind the scenes you wouldnt ordinarily think about. 
Even just doing payroll takes the entire team almost 2 days to complete with how many people are in the building now.


----------



## Hal (Mar 28, 2022)

Submitting vacation digitally makes it easier. They still need to verify that you submitted the correct requests, have the time to fill, handle LOA's, any training expiration reports.

HRBPs still have the myriad of TM issues, checking CA/term requests, integrity hotline, exec hiring onboarding, tm retention rates. I don't think the BPs are ever not busy and most are on call.


----------



## WHS (Mar 29, 2022)

Hal said:


> Submitting vacation digitally makes it easier. They still need to verify that you submitted the correct requests, have the time to fill, handle LOA's, any training expiration reports.
> 
> HRBPs still have the myriad of TM issues, checking CA/term requests, integrity hotline, exec hiring onboarding, tm retention rates. I don't think the BPs are ever not busy and most are on call.


Is it bad that I read this and still fear Target would consider cutting down on HR


----------



## Sparkle5 (Mar 29, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Could DC’s be gearing up for another full team cut, like they did Logistics a few years ago?  Now that we submit our own vacation through my time, what is possibly left for them to do?  The team, at least in our building, is huge, yet…..
> Hiring is now sight unseen based on the application answers by a HQ team.
> Workers Comp and injuries are through on site Medcor.
> Leaves are through the benefits center, and even if the do it wrong, HR can’t fix it.
> ...


They are farmed out to other duties each day here.


----------



## RWTM (Mar 29, 2022)

I hope not. I don’t think so anyways. I was just there 🔜


----------



## RWTM (Apr 13, 2022)

I feel for my HR dept. They running way over production. You guys are the real MVP’s.


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 14, 2022)

RWTM said:


> I feel for my HR dept. They running way over production. You guys are the real MVP’s.


You’re buildings HR must be more in tune with TM needs than ours.  Rarely do ours respond to messages, never see anyone outside the offices, or if they are, they blend in with us common folk.  Maybe that’s the plan, if they are not easily identifiable like the leaders, they get left alone.  But then, can’t easily locate a leader either when you need one.  At least that’s the common experience in my DC.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 15, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> You’re buildings HR must be more in tune with TM needs than ours.  Rarely do ours respond to messages, never see anyone outside the offices, or if they are, they blend in with us common folk.  Maybe that’s the plan, if they are not easily identifiable like the leaders, they get left alone.  But then, can’t easily locate a leader either when you need one.  At least that’s the common experience in my DC.


I met the HR Business Partner for the SC, 2 SR HR Specialists. They have always been over the top helpful with any of my needs. Seems like that dept only gets nice TM’s…


----------

